# Wishful thinking....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay....does anyone else's dog come running full speed into the kitchen any time you open the fridge?

I kid you not...EVERY time I open the fridge Duncan comes running from where ever he is in the house. Crashing through things, knocking over furniture, scrambling, running, slipping on the kitchen floor...a desperate attempt to get to me hoping that I will be pulling out the meat tub. A meat crazed lunatic. Hum....me thinks he likes raw. :biggrin::biggrin:

Wishful thinking that he will get fed every time I open the fridge. LOL.

Oddly enough....he never acted like this when I fed kibble.....


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That's funny. Now that I think of it, Khan is usually always lurking around the open fridge. I have closed his head in there more than once!!
He really likes apples, so the other day when I was getting one out for me, he sticks his head in the drawer and pulls one out. He runs full speed into the living room with his "prize" He usually sits and drools and waits for the apple core. This time I got to eat my apple in peace since he had his own!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My dogs and two of my cats also do this! One of my cats will actually climb into the dang fridge! She's just a pig in general.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Since we don't store meat in the fridge much at all, the girls don't notice when we open it. But they DO know the sound of the freezer opening!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen doesn't come running at the sound of the fridge or freezer opening, he comes prancing/trotting over. Even if he's asleep and I open it real careful, he still hears it from wherever he is!! He sticks his big head in to see what's in there, but never takes anything. He knows better.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs only get that excited when they know it's feeding time, but they still look very interested every time I open the fridge.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My dogs don't generally hear the freezer unless they're already eating, because I pull out a day's worth of food when I feed them at night to thaw for their next meal, and I feed them first. They do come running every time I open the garage door, though, because that's where I keep their food to thaw, in a cabinet they can't access. haha. They get put there while I go to work so they're not stuck in their crates should I decide to go somewhere after work, or if I go somewhere in general. So their crates are basically just used for sleeping in, now, with the doors open. hahaha. But yeah, every time I open the garage door, they're, like, "FOOD?!"


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Not quite the fridge, but I keep my fridge in a small locked room (stops the wind opening the door) and every time I unlock the cupboard she comes running in, even from the garden. I think its really sweet as when ever I come out of the cupboard she is there looking so expectant at me


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm imagining a cat jumping into the fridge.....have you ever closed the door on the cat? 

every time i get up, my dogs follow me in hopes i'm going into the kitchen.

they 'remind' me a half hour before feeding time...and when they do that, they get fed an hour later...

they are still being trained to stay on the carpet outside the kitchen because they truly are trying to kill me as i prepare their food....

never did they act like this on kibble or even MY cooking....sometimes that hurts my feelings that they would rather have a piece of raw pork than MY cooking LOL.

actually, i love that, for the first time in my life, i see dogs who are dancing for joy over feeding time...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I get up early, some days earlier than others as some days I go to work earlier than other days, and the dogs like to lay in bed after going potty, but as soon as I go into the kitchen thats it, they are at my feet waiting for something!


----------



## trooperchick (Oct 11, 2010)

Mine acts like that everytime we come in the house like it's dinner time just because he went potty lol.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Must be his blood-thirst for the meat.

hahaha!

Yes, my pack hears my supplies coming out. Opening the fridge, pulling out the meat tub, opening the lid, pulling out the baking tray (that I put their bowls on)... They go nuts!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Not only do my dogs come running/get excited, my cats come running as well as I share the tidbits with them.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been training the hoodlums to act civilized in the house so they are not allowed to tear in to the kitchen when I start making food.

They do know when it's dinner time though because I whip out the cutting board and knife to cut up the cats' dinner, (which is another reason the dogs are not allowed near me in the kitchen...I have to deal with 7 extremely vocal and unruly cats winding around under my feet as I chop), so they sit up as straight as they possibly can and try to do everything they are supposed to do.

When I'm ready for them, I used to have to say, "Get in your crate!" and they would fly in. Now all I have to do is look at them and they fling themselves across the room and in to their respective crates. It's about the only time they're happy to go in there.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Hannah will come running when she hears the fridge or freezer door open too. 

It's really funny when I open the fridge door because right behind Hannah is my rabbit Toby hoping that I will be opening the veggie drawer! :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

All these posts are great! :biggrin:



SerenityFL said:


> I've been training the hoodlums to act civilized in the house so they are not allowed to tear in to the kitchen when I start making food.


Yeah...I hear ya. I don't think I could stand two crazy hoodlums tearing into the kitchen either. LOL....

In all honesty I have been working with him...so he is getting better. It's just the first initial crazed moment after hearing the fridge open that we are still working on. I think it must be his blood thirst for the meat!!! (That got me laughing!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## shepgirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Agreed! My two are _rightthere_ anytime the fridge door opens, even if they just ate! And the little one definitely has to watch out not to get his head in the way when the door closes! (And they've only been eating raw for 5 days!)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

shepgirl said:


> Agreed! My two are _rightthere_ anytime the fridge door opens, even if they just ate! And the little one definitely has to watch out not to get his head in the way when the door closes! (And they've only been eating raw for 5 days!)


They learn quick, don't they??! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha - It'd be great if the dog would come running each time our fridge door was opened. The husband goes in for a cold one so often, the dog would be well and truly knackered......


----------

